
Ask HN: What are computers not good at? - GeoffIsTheBest
Many things can be automated with computers. What are the things that they do not do well and still need that human touch?<p>Bonus. How long before they don&#x27;t suck at said things?
======
rajeshmr
1\. I believe, computers will probably never match human capacity for empathy.

2\. What in philosophy is described as soul or consciousness, it could
probably never evolve to have it.

3\. Computers may become adept at meta-stuff, and self-awareness but they
would probably still lack the said soul.

4\. Even if they ever evolve their consciousness, it would never match ours,
since humans live in a perception dimension which almost never matches reality
( reality itself is evolving, or so it seems ). With that, if we tried to feed
in rules or algorithms to model learning so consciousness could evolve, it
would still be off mark from the feeling of consciousness which we so
profoundly seek to understand.

------
vishnuharidas
Photo 1: A man drinking water. Photo 2: An elephant drinking water. Photo 3: A
small bird drinking water from a water pipe.

A computer cannot figure out that the three photos contains the same verb.

(Ref: [http://www.quora.com/How-intelligent-is-AI-
now](http://www.quora.com/How-intelligent-is-AI-now))

------
AnimalMuppet
Well, the thing they absolutely do not do is "that human touch". The more
things get computerized, the more we miss real people. ("For a list of the
ways that technology has failed to improve our lives, press 2.")

When will computers do that well? Never.

------
mod
Guessing, seeing (well, understanding what they see), creativity.

Being intuitive about the world.

Learning.

~~~
insoluble
Computers are actually pretty good at creativity if you instill it into them.
One approach that I have found to work is first to create a bunch of random
combinations using smaller pieces and then to apply curious filters to the
output. In many ways, the human brain works using brute force too, but the
process is usually filtered out from conscious awareness. Nevertheless, it
would be nice to have something of a creativity framework that simplified the
process.

~~~
rajeshmr
> In many ways, the human brain works using brute force too

I strongly disagree. It doesn't always do brute force. It mostly works on
assumptions and testing the scenario against the assumptions made. Validating
and refining the assumptions to closely model reality. This is also correlated
with why superstitions were very much prevalent in primitive societies. They
worked as a rule of thumb.

If it mostly worked by brute force, we would be extinct by now. I know that's
a little far stretched to say, but i strongly feel that's how dangerous it
could get if the brain always did brute force.

